# Input 25-06



## 100 AMP (May 9, 2008)

Need some input about the 25-06 = range , bullet , factory ammo


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

My brother has a 25-06. I have seen him take deer out to 300yards and drop them in their tracks. It is a have flat shooting round with a low recoil. Great round, you will love it. His loves the 117gr silver ballistic tip winchesters. The rifle he has is a rem 700 CDL and it is a tic driver.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have shot his and like it so much I an looking for one.


----------



## mackm (Jul 23, 2006)

Good choice of caliber in Texas, I have had one for over 10 yrs. and I have not found a better one yet. Ammo I use is Remington Premier Core-Lokt in 115 grain.


----------



## Outlaw Mo (Jan 23, 2005)

Federal Premium 117 grain Sierra boattail....


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Great gun with light recoil, I shot winchester silver tip ballistics out of it and it drove tacks


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

i shoot a sendero in .25-06' and it is by fat my favorite rig i have ever owned. 117-120's seems to be best for me handloading. if i was going to shoot factory it would be hornady all the way. i prefer the 120 gr. hollow point over the sst's.


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

FIL & his buddies studied every caliber. These guys are meticulous. They have every caliber but they hunt with the 25-06. I'm a .270 guy but the 25-06 is an excellent choice.


----------



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

I had a 25-06 until it was lost in a house fire. I loved that rifle. if you want a great round look for Barnes Triple Shock tipped ammo. this bullet will punch through a hog like nothing and it doubles in size check this out

http://www.barnesbullets.com/videos/308_180gr_TSX_6fps_logo.mov

I shoot these rounds out of my 270


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

I have an Encore in 25-06 and it is a tack drive and shoots Federal Premium 117gr awesome. I have since started reloading and with a god work up you can get it 3 shots in a dime. Great choice for anything in Texas.


----------



## 610 & 1/2 (Jul 31, 2011)

Have shot a 25-06 with the Federal Premium 117 for the past 15 years. Have killed many deer and hogs in the hill country and a few in S. Texas with it, some 200+ yards. Have not lost an animal. Great gun!


----------



## mstintheuscg (Mar 25, 2011)

I shoot both a Weatherby and Remington 25-06. I prefer the Hornady Custom 117 gr SST. Great flight and expansion upon impact.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have a ruger m77 I believe it is. Shooting the federal 117 ballistic tips? Cant remember exactly what they were. Dropped a buck at 185 yards in his tracks and drives tacks. It was shooing under an inch and a half at 200 yards. My go to rifle now days. Love it.


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Been doing it with my Rem. 700 BDL for 35 yrs. Federal Premium 117 gr. is what she likes.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

One of my best friends shoots a 25-06 and drops them like a rock. I went with the .25 WSSM (basically same ballistics in a real short case) and I love it - drops them just the same.


----------



## fishinaggie78 (Aug 17, 2005)

I've had a Ruger No. 1 in 25-06 for over 30 years now. Definitely the one I pick up every time out for whitetail, anywhere I go. Used to hand load a lot, many years ago, and came up with some awesomely accurate combinations both with 117 and 120 grain bullets with a couple of different powders. Now, I just shoot off the shelf ammo, simply because I only shoot about 6 to 10 rounds per year at the range and a few more during hunting season. This particular rifle shoots all of the factory ammo in 117 to 120 gr. pretty consistently out to 200 yds, but most of the last few boxes over the years I've gone with the Remington or Hornady 120gr for whitetail. This Ruger No.1 seems to like the Boattail Softpoints really well, and I've never had to shoot any whitetail more than once. I did shoot 3 coyotes this past year using Hornady 117 gr. hollowpoints, and they were devastating. Killed many hogs with this rifle also. Buying the best scope that you possibly can is at least as important, if not more so - can't shoot what you can't see. I now have a Zeiss 3-12 X 56 that costs more than I originally paid for this rifle and it really picks up and intensifies light (important at 56 years old).


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I have one and my 13 year old used it last falll.
I'm not a smalll bore fan but it did the trick on Sonora deer last year.
Great gun for kids IMO...less recoil.
I used the 117 Hornady's


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

I have a buddy that hunts Canada every year for Whitetail, Muleys, Elk, and Moose. He has told me on numerous occasions that the 25-06 is the preferred caliber of the local ranchers and farmers on those monster's they have there. That should tell you something! I personally use the Weatherby 257 Mag. (just a 25-06 on steroids) and I absolutely LOVE that gun!!!


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Have a Rem 700 with the bull barrel.....Was my go to gun for anything I absolutly had to hit first shot. I handloaded 120 grs then. Shot some deer out at 500 and they drop stone cold.....This is my sweetest shooting gun hands down, and I got a bunch..........


----------



## GUNSNREELS (Aug 17, 2010)

I HAVE A 25-06 REMINGTON,IT DOESN'T LIKE WINCHESTER OR FEDERAL PREMIUM AMMO.MY LAST RESORT WILL BE HORNADY.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

love my ruger m77 25.06

I'll shoot it for the rest of my life or until the barrel wears out. deer, pigs, varmit, it doesn't matter the range or the animal, i know it'll get the job done.

hornady 117grn
burris 4.5-14x42

first and second were zeroing in the middle, the third and fourth were adjusted to shoot a hair higher than the top triangle. bulls-eye @ 200yds all day long. rifle is all stock except for the muzzle break, and it about 15yrs old.


----------



## hbnicols (Feb 15, 2010)

I have an old 25.06 M77 Stainless steel. Did the muzzle break make any difference in the accuracy? What other rounds did you try? Thanks.


----------



## backlash71 (May 27, 2010)

Love my Rem 700 Long Range in 25-06. I shoot Nosler 100 Partitions or the Federal 115 grain with Nosler Partitions. Hit high shoulder and both will just flat knock a deer down!!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

hbnicols said:


> I have an old 25.06 M77 Stainless steel. Did the muzzle break make any difference in the accuracy? What other rounds did you try? Thanks.


Wow, that was a long time ago... Still shooting it, the muzzle brake has made no difference in accuracy. Due to the ammo crisis of 2020 I happened to find a box of Hornady Whitetail 117grn and they have been great this season. I have shot the Federal Power-Shok and they performed great for me as well. I've shot Hornady Lite Mag, Custom, Superformance SST. My least favorite for killing deer is the SST. I have found the Power-Shok to do a great job at knocking down deer. I also shot and dropped a bruiser of a buck, field dressed at 155 with the Whitetail ammo this year. Going forward I will continue to shoot only the Power-Shok or Whitetail ammo, it's been good stuff.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Mine has always preferred the Remington Core Lokt 100 gr. PSP.


----------



## ccoker (Mar 26, 2018)

Growing up in South Texas the 25-06 was a rifle I used a lot hunting senderos
just looked at my dad's old reloading manual..
Sierra 75g hollow point almost a full grain over max load
I didn't think my about ballistics like I do now..
Sighted 3" high at 100 and it was deadly on deer out to 300 or so with no range finders..

I had a really nice Cooper build about 10 years ago that I ultimately returned
Been thinking of another one at some point and running it suppressed.

I know he would take it to Colorado and Elk hunt with 117s, he didn't loose deer or Elk.


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

I’ve had a Sako since 1986 and it loves Remington 100 gr cor lokts. That rifle is deadly.


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

I shoot barnes triple shock out of my Thompson Center 25-06. I love that gun. My daughter killed her first deer with it this year. Was fine for her too.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Huh?*



pathfinder1810 said:


> I've had a Ruger No. 1 in 25-06 for over 30 years now. Definitely the one I pick up every time out for whitetail, anywhere I go. Used to hand load a lot, many years ago, and came up with some awesomely accurate combinations both with 117 and 120 grain bullets with a couple of different powders. Now, I just shoot off the shelf ammo, simply because I only shoot about 6 to 10 rounds per year at the range and a few more during hunting season. This particular rifle shoots all of the factory ammo in 117 to 120 gr. pretty consistently out to 200 yds, but most of the last few boxes over the years I've gone with the Remington or Hornady 120gr for whitetail. This Ruger No.1 seems to like the Boattail Softpoints really well, and I've never had to shoot any whitetail more than once. I did shoot 3 coyotes this past year using Hornady 117 gr. hollowpoints, and they were devastating. Killed many hogs with this rifle also. Buying the best scope that you possibly can is at least as important, if not more so - can't shoot what you can't see. I now have a Zeiss 3-12 X 56 that costs more than I originally paid for this rifle and it really picks up and intensifies light (important at 56 years old).


How old are you, 56 or 65? With old age comes dyslexia! Just wondering! LOL.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Shoot with confidence ... buy they dayum gun!


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

steverino said:


> How old are you, 56 or 65? With old age comes dyslexia! Just wondering! LOL.


It's nearly a ten year old thread.


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

Probably killed 50 deer in lifetime hunting and never had one take a step with the 25-06. I prefer 87 grain hollow points , they seldom come out the back side, but tear hell out of the vitals!


----------



## ccoker (Mar 26, 2018)

Waymore said:


> Probably killed 50 deer in lifetime hunting and never had one take a step with the 25-06. I prefer 87 grain hollow points , they seldom come out the back side, but tear hell out of the vitals!


looking at my dad's old Sierra manual, he loaded 75 HPs almost a grain over max load, they were probably doing 3800 FPS, it just nailed whitetails in south Texas senderos..

DRT
screw tracking


----------



## brett.carter (Feb 22, 2007)

Iâ€™ve been shooting 25-06 for about 25 years, and itâ€™s still my favorite caliber. Iâ€™ve been more than pleased with the Hornady 117 SSTâ€™s, and have also had good luck with the Federal Premium Nosler Partitions. Not sure if that particular round is still made. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

txheartshot said:


> Iâ€™ve been shooting 25-06 for about 25 years, and itâ€™s still my favorite caliber. Iâ€™ve been more than pleased with the Hornady 117 SSTâ€™s, and have also had good luck with the Federal Premium Nosler Partitions. Not sure if that particular round is still made.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 My 25-06 is a Rem. 700 that I bought used 40 years ago. I called it my work gun because it was carried around in a PU gun rack for years. It has never let me down!!!


----------



## celalsur (11 mo ago)

Great gun with light recoil, I shot winchester silver tip ballistics out of it and it drove tacks wendy's lunch time surveyzop.com


----------



## gemihur (Sep 25, 2015)

Old threads are the best!
My 25-06 is an Encore. 
Just about perfect👌


----------



## The Lynn Marie (Jun 15, 2021)

My Grandpa had a 25-06. Passed it on to his Son, my Uncle, when Grandpa Died. Now he's gone too. My Grandpa swore by sierra bullets, and i believe his load was 100 grain sierras (pro hunter) using 4831 powder. I loaded for my dad's 250/3000 savage (same bullet diameter) and I use the 90 grain hollow point, sierra Game Kings. I think these would be great for the smaller Texas Deer (relative to western PA, New York, etc). In the 25-06, they will be screaming. I really don't think heavy bullets are needed fro whitettail and have had great success with 85 gr hollowpoints in my 243, 90 gr HP in the 250/3000, and the 140 gr HP sierra Game kings, in the 270. I reload them all. In my .280, I use 140 gr Nosler Ballistic tips because no Hollow Points are available. I believe the plastic tips are similar to hollow Points since the plastic might be gone after firing (melted off due to velocity of flight?). If not, the plastic is a wedge that drives into and opens up the bullet quickly. If you haven't gotten the 25-06, i wouldn't hesitate to use it on deer, and like sized game Check out Ron Spomers' video comparing the 25-06 to the 6.5 creedmore!


----------

